# Receive 10 x 10ml steroids free! May crazy offer!



## World-Pharma.org (May 9, 2012)

Dear customer of world-pharma.org ,
Here now you can receive 100 ML steroids free! Yes 10 x 10ml testosterone cypionate Cypiobolic or 10 x 10ml Testosterone enanthate Enathbolic Asia Pharma!
Here is what you need to do..you need to make one small order for only 200$ and paid it over Western union or Moneygram,
and your order Key will get you to this great lottery!

THIS LOTTERY END 31ST MAY! SO BE FAST! 

I will post this lottery on all forums where i am Sponsor,so maybe somebody from here can be that lucky guy!

So dont wait,order now..you can do more seperate orders,but each need to be over 200$ and your order key will go in lottery system..

I wish you lucky..

best-regards

Wp


----------



## worldpharmarep1 (May 10, 2012)

Bump.  Let's go.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 10, 2012)

Oh shit there's 2 of you now??


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 10, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> Oh shit there's 2 of you now??




what ?


----------



## Gdogg (May 10, 2012)

Is this legit?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 10, 2012)

Why legit..its is..somebody will be happy..


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2012)

nice!


----------



## heavyiron (May 10, 2012)

Gdogg said:


> Is this legit?



Its a lottery. You order then get a place in the lottery for the prize.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Its a lottery. You order then get a place in the lottery for the prize.




yes,true... 10 vials...LOL nice stock and FREE


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 10, 2012)

This is actually a really good lottery!!!  Good luck fellas!!!






/V


----------



## heavyiron (May 10, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> yes,true... 10 vials...LOL nice stock and FREE



Lets see pics of the new vials brother.

Thanks


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 10, 2012)

so buy 2 bottles of test cyp at normal price and enter a chance to win ten  HAHAHA 









All kidding aside some one will get a steal. BIG TRUE!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 10, 2012)

yes *VictorZ06 can you post some from your student if he not spend it all 
*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 10, 2012)

yes order need to be over 200$ and paid over wu ..and you are in


----------



## GreenGiant (May 10, 2012)

holy shinikessssssssss


----------



## RockinRolla (May 10, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> yes order need to be over 200$ and paid over wu ..and you are in



Only WU or will MG get you in the lottery too bro?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 10, 2012)

GreenGiant said:


> holy shinikessssssssss




yeah...100ml gmp testosterone..
all love this brand..so guys..


----------



## bodybuilder13 (May 10, 2012)

Shit man this is a hell of a deal, AP is top notch gear. Placing order ASAP.


----------



## juggernaut (May 11, 2012)

Gdogg said:


> Is this legit?



Dont ask a blatantly sarcastic question. They've paid money to sponsor the board. Respect it.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 11, 2012)

Awesome contest.  10ml will last quite a while.


----------



## forwardhk (May 11, 2012)

Don't get how this is a hell of a deal? Don't get me wrong I think its a nice thing to do and yeah throwing ina *chance *to stock up on some nice quality test is always welcomed for sure. But the pm to "RECEIVE 100ML TESTOSTRONE FREE" and then it's a lottery after I spend $200??? Comon guys.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 11, 2012)

Somebody will be happy for sure..


----------



## ZECH (May 11, 2012)

Damn awesome! Great oppoprtunity!


----------



## Jackedup001 (May 12, 2012)

Sounds like someone over seas will be happy for sure.  Western union?  sounds a bit sketchy... Becarefull boys!


----------



## worldpharmarep1 (May 12, 2012)

Jackedup001 said:
			
		

> Sounds like someone over seas will be happy for sure.  Western union?  sounds a bit sketchy... Becarefull boys!



Unless you know what your talking about 3 post keep it to yourself. Not sure if you know our track record but there has yet to be anyone who has ordered or received from gear yet to not receive what they have paid for and more. I prefer Wu anyway over a cc transaction.  Again WP hasn't and will not screw Anton over!


----------



## heavyiron (May 12, 2012)

*

Buy HCG - Pregnyl -5000 (chorionic gonadotropin) Online at World Pharma**

Buy Xanax - Alprazolam (Alprazolam) Online at World Pharma*

The Xanax from WP is VERY good so may as well jump in on this. 

My clinic charges $70 for 10,000iu HCG so this is actually a better deal for me.

Ordered items

Shop ItemPriceQuantitySumHCG - Pregnyl -5000140.00 USD1140.00 USDXanax - Alprazolam40.00 USD10400.00 USDRegular Shippment30.00 USD130.00 USDTotal570.00 USD 


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 12, 2012)

we do our best to deliver fast..take payment same day and try to ship prods same day..its WP


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 13, 2012)

guys when you make order,do not forget to give me order key here!


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2012)

sweet deal here!


----------



## [SIL] (May 14, 2012)

forwardhk said:


> Don't get how this is a hell of a deal? Don't get me wrong I think its a nice thing to do and yeah throwing ina *chance *to stock up on some nice quality test is always welcomed for sure. But the pm to "RECEIVE 100ML TESTOSTRONE FREE" and then it's a lottery after I spend $200??? Comon guys.




Dear 
Forwardhk,you are the only one from over 60.000 customers wp has who hate his shop! the only one...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 14, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> Dear
> Forwardhk,you are the only one from over 60.000 customers wp has who hate his shop! the only one...




and maybe few more guys who are also jealous!


----------



## teezhay (May 14, 2012)

Wish I could try out World Pharma, but even if I did win the buy 2 get 2 free deal, WP is still way more expensive than some of the incredibly reliable, professional UGL sources on here. Just not worth the money to be perfectly honest.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 14, 2012)

but as we always say please do not compare ugl with gmp!!!


----------



## Retlaw (May 14, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Wish I could try out World Pharma, but even if I did win the buy 2 get 2 free deal, WP is still way more expensive than some of the incredibly reliable, professional UGL sources on here. Just not worth the money to be perfectly honest.



I agree, your prices are nuts !


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 14, 2012)

thanks..but when will you guys compare this :

UGL 

Underground Steroid Labs, UGL - YouTube


GMP

Anabolic steroids Injection manufacturing by ASIAPHARMA - YouTube


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 15, 2012)

till today..nobody in from this forum!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 15, 2012)

14 days out.


----------



## forwardhk (May 16, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> Dear
> Forwardhk,you are the only one from over 60.000 customers wp has who hate his shop! the only one...





How the hell do you get I hate his shop from my post? Apparently you do not have the ability understand what you read. In a nut shell I stated: How is it a deal. Its nice. Its quality test. Pm is misleading. 

My only problem is with the wording 
[h=2]Receive 10 x 10ml steroids free! May crazy offer![/h]
If written correctly this should read Win 10 x 10ml steroids. May crazy lottery!

All about the language!!!


----------



## Grozny (May 16, 2012)

forwardhk said:


> How the hell do you get I hate his shop from my post? Apparently you do not have the ability understand what you read. In a nut shell I stated: How is it a deal. Its nice. Its quality test. Pm is misleading.
> 
> My only problem is with the wording
> *Receive 10 x 10ml steroids free! May crazy offer!*
> ...



I think you have forgotten a couple of important things bro, firstly - this is an international forum where we have members who can not speak perfect English as it is not their native language so leave your comments about eachothers languages out of conversations as this is bordering on discrimmination and secondly, please stay on topic.


----------



## forwardhk (May 16, 2012)

Grozny said:


> I think you have forgotten a couple of important things bro, firstly - this is an international forum where we have members who can not speak perfect English as it is not their native language so leave your comments about eachothers languages out of conversations as this is bordering on discrimmination and secondly, please stay on topic.



Take a look at where I am bro. I am international and clearly understand english is not his first language. Thanks for the pointers and note to stay on topic.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 16, 2012)

i am sure all who want to understand what i mean they understand it! Winner will for sure understand


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 16, 2012)

13 days out...none from here in gyme


----------



## worldpharmarep1 (May 17, 2012)

This is the best deal wp has offered to date. At least one guy should try and win.


----------



## heavyiron (May 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *
> 
> buy hcg - pregnyl -5000 (chorionic gonadotropin) online at world pharma**
> 
> ...




_*Hcg!*_


----------



## worldpharmarep1 (May 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> _*Hcg!*_



I'm in love!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 22, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> _*Hcg!*_




nice,was its again 5-7 days deliver..


----------



## Johnyb (May 24, 2012)

Website not displaying for me in Firefox for Explorer. So can checkout pricing
or nothing


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 24, 2012)

if you see my forum you can see i have ddos attack and my site and webmail is down..in next few days i hope my tech guy will fixed it..and i will be back with better protection...


----------



## Johnyb (May 24, 2012)

I see nothing at all at moment... thank you for reply. I'll keep an eye out for change.
Unless you have something you can pm me to review while I wait.  No worries either
way. 

Thank you kindly


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 24, 2012)

thanks for waiting..i hope over weekend all will start to work.


----------

